# S3 vr6t conversion



## Tj0754 (Dec 28, 2019)

I’m currently doing a mk4 r32 conversion time my s3 8l and looking for advice on turbo options 
Not sure weather to go twin scroll or not or to go garrett g30 770 or precision 6262,6766 
Engine spec is 
Fully stripped down and Rehoned and skimmed 
New piston rings 
Forged rods with arp2000 bolts 
R36 bearings 
Acl race main bearings 
Crank,rods and piston balanced 
3mm head spacer 
Fluidampr crank pully 
Super tech valves 
Uprated dmf 
New water,oil pumps and pretty mich every bolt new 
Any recommendations welcomed as I’ve never done this before


----------



## Tj0754 (Dec 28, 2019)

And 1000cc injectors


----------

